

NewsFeedEmail.com Means You Cn Get Facebook News Feed via Email - scottsbarlow
http://scottsbarlow.tumblr.com/post/2828624064/newsfeedemail-com-press-release

======
scottsbarlow
Privacy Policy in place, will add this to the site this evening aswell as
T&C's.

But cover:

We do not share your information with third parties except, if at all, in
accordance with Facebook policies. We may temporarily store certain technical
information (including IP addresses) or aggregated information to improve the
quality of your experience on NewsFeedEmail or analyze general demographic and
preference information among NewsFeedEmail users. Our collection, use, and
disclosure of anonymous and aggregated information are not subject to any of
the restrictions in this Privacy Policy. NewsFeedEmail is usable only by
visitors who login to the NewsFeedEmail website using their Facebook account.
NewsFeedEmail does not require that you download plugins or utilize additional
software from third parties in order to use NewsFeedEmail.

------
smoody
love this and really want to sign-up for it but didn't see a privacy policy
anywhere.

